# Repair motor 65hp



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I would like to get my 65hp rewired for lil cost can anyone help


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

have you tried doing it yourself its not as hard as it looks i did my own on a 72 merc 50 and it is perfect! just try to get a schematic
you will save alot of money!!!
good luck


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

naw just lookn at it I dont think Im mechanicaly inclind enuff ta handle it ,it,s every wire that i could see


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

is it a mercury?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yep


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

man they are notorious for rotten wire! is all of the wireing bad or are you trying to get it running???


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*I jumpt it*

fired right up pretty much all of it , it,s a wonder it didnt strand me out there on th waters last year


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

the place I took it before the dude told me that the wiring would run kinda high , wishd ida letm do it then


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

ive gotta pully start to it but i really aint tried that and id like ta get it fixd so that wont b my only resort , cause its spose ta crank that s juct in case an emergency


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

what year is it maybe i can help


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I believe a 1970 I got the manule to it n i could get it up to ya P.M. me


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Not sure how involved it is...*

Here are a couple of sites ya might get some info:

http://www.outboardrepairs.com/mercury/ 

http://www.seatemp.com/en-us/dept_89.html 


Try calling Jone's Marine in Richmond...he pretty much specializes in the older stuff, and not a bad old [email protected] if he's not in a bad mood


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

What side a towns he on W_D Ill b takn it somewher,s monday comn up


----------

